# How to delete duplicate files?



## Sunny (Mar 12, 2018)

I have lots of duplicate photos on my phone. I downloaded thousands of photos from icloud, and now I can't delete individual duplicates. It says the files are not deletable.  Didn't realize that happens when you download pictures from another device.

So I'm thinking of using one of those apps that delete duplicate files. (Not sure if they would work on my photos either).  Some of them are free, some are not. Any ideas or recommendations as to what I should do?


----------



## Mike (Mar 13, 2018)

I am not sure how to do this, but when I
get a problem I ask http://www.bleepingcomputer.com

Mike.


----------

